# Sweet Potato Mold



## dailyrecipes (Jul 14, 2005)

*Sweet Potato Mold*




2 1/2 lb Sweet potatoes; boiled until-soft, peeled & mashed
1 ts Salt
1 c Low-fat milk
2 tb Butter; melted
3 Eggs; separated
1 ts Orange peel; grated
1/2 c Brown sugar; divided
3/4 c Applesauce
1 1/2 c Pecans; halves or chopped

350 degrees Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Butter bottom and sides of 10 cup cake pan, ring mold, or oven proof baking dish. 

Set aside. 

In a large bowl, mix mashed potatoes, butter, orange peel, applesauce, salt and milk with a spoon until blended. 

Mix in eggs yolks and 1/4 cup brown sugar. 

Beat egg whites until stiff peaks form. Gently fold into sweet potato mixture. 

Place pecan halves or pieces in bottom of baking dish with tops of halves facing the bottom. 

Sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cup brown sugar. 

Spoon sweet potato mixture into dish. 

Bake until firm, about 30 to 40 minutes. 

Remove from oven and let stand for 5 minutes before unmolding. 

To unmold, place serving platter over the top of dish, invert and shake gently to loosen.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 15, 2005)

Sounds good enough to eat..., and eat, and eat, and eat,  etc.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Jul 15, 2005)

LMAO! When I read the title I was expecting it to be something about mold on sweet potatoes and what to do about it. Heeheehee...need more coffee.


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2005)

LOL I thought the same thing Alix


----------



## jkath (Jul 15, 2005)

dailyrecipes:
Does this really keep it's shape well after cutting? I'd like to try it, but am aprehensive about it "falling"! Thanks!


----------

